# Aged Cubans



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Why do you personally feel Cubans improve with age?
What about them do you feel improves?

Haven't ever smoked but a couple aged Cubans, so I'm curious about why people prefer them 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally do not!
I like them fresh with lots of kick.
I am the other side of the coin.
I have had many aged sticks over the years.
If I had to pick out the most interesting thing about them.
It would be the flavors all melded together.
Sorta like taking some of the Roast beef Potatoes and peas on you fork.
Or maybe like eating a sandwich .
Rather than eating each item separately.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Interesting. You are the first person I have ever seen that wasn't all about aging Cubans. 
I smoke everything I buy within a couple months and almost all taste just fine to me. 
The only ones I didn't care for, with only a couple exceptions, were just because I didn't find them good enough for their price 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

I like both fresh and aged Cubans. Like Tony said fresh have more of a kick the flavors are more in your face. At the same time they might be a bit harsh as Havanas usually don’t age the tobacco at all compared to some NC brands. 

What you get with aged Cubans is less harshness also less nicotine. The flavors tend to blend together sometimes producing more balanced profile and sometimes exhibiting flavors that you will never find in a new Cuban 

But the flavors don’t have that in your face kind of strength so you really need to smoke these slow and probably compliment with water or something close to neutral otherwise the gentle nuances will be overpowered by the drink

Also extremely important is the fact that these have to be aged properly. The oils need to stay intact or the flavors will be muted or non existent with age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't age them. But I do let em rest for a year or so. I keep em at 62, so they open up a bit and stops the sour one you get every once in a while from new box dates. 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Some do and some don't. The San Cristobal's & Cohiba's I prefer fresh or in the box less than a year - flavor in each seems to almost diminish over time. Bolivar's however, seem start really coming on after 2 years in the box. The Belicoso's Fino & Royal Corona's are the Bolivar's I have experience with..


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to clarify, generally aging refers to 5+ years, maybe 7+ years.

I smoke a lot of very fresh custom rolls, some are just a couple weeks off the table. They have more bite, but less complexity. Stronger, bolder, more intense.

I also have a lot of well aged Havanas. They are generally smoother, have less bite, and are more complex.

But only really good cigars age well. So a crappy cigar is still a crappy cigar after a decade. 

I generally discourage BOTLs from aging cigars until they have (at least) several hundred in their collection. If you buy more than you smoke, I promise you will have some aged cigars. It’s just math.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Just to clarify, generally aging refers to 5+ years, maybe 7+ years.
> 
> I smoke a lot of very fresh custom rolls, some are just a couple weeks off the table. They have more bite, but less complexity. Stronger, bolder, more intense.
> 
> ...



You make a very good point Bob.
Aging crap is just that crap.
Daddy used to say.
"Son you can't polish a turd"


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Thanks for the enlightening info from everyone. Due to budget and storage space I can't really do much aging except for some one offs here and there, but have generously been gifted a dozen very nice, well aged smokes from members of various forums. 

So far have only had a Diplomaticos no.4 from 2007 that I smoked on my birthday and it was excellent. 

Look forward to trying more on future special occasions 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

